# Data switch serial



## kannon (Abr 30, 2008)

Hola, me pueden ayudar porfa, necesito hacer un data switch para puerto serial, ya que tengo un solo puesto serie y 3 elementos que requieren de el, entonces la idea es poder alternar entre lso tres sin tener que estar enchufando y desenchufando porque contruyo equipos de comunicacion que tengo que programar y como son tantos se hace tedioso hacer esto a cada rato. Pense en simples interruptores, pero el puesto serie tiene 9 pines y tendria que tener 9 interuptores, o utilizar relés, pero este último seria una gasto energetico considerable, espero alguien me pueda ayudar, algun CI que pueda realizar esa funcion o algo por el estilo, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2008)

Miralo con multiplexores/demultiplexores

Un conmutador rotativo envia un codigo binario para activar un MPX u otro

http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/120/109150_DS.pdf


----------

